# Gravel grinders on tubies?



## neve_r_est (Mar 9, 2009)

Anybody use tubies for gravel grinders? Just wondering how they hold up for gravel use. Should be pinch flat proof. Roll super smooth/fast.

If durability isn't so much of a factor, which tire would you recommend?

DG


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*gravel grinders?*

you mean like bike path's, or simply unimproved stone/dirt roads?

I just did a tubeless conversion for my cross bike. Stans No Tubes(and others) makes a 700cc kit now. Both my Kenda Kross supreme's, as well as my fav WTB Interwolf's sealed up fine..Kenda's faster than the WtB's.

I've run Stan's in my mtb for over 5 seasons with awesome results.

Anyway, for the cross bike now, it's seeing mostly winter road use. Nice to really not worry about a below zero flat repair in the middle of a wind swept no where. During the rest of the year we ride the local canal path's(stone dust) and abandoned rail beds(misc surface's), as well as some cross races. The tubeless conversion will be of greater benefit in all those circumstances. Terriffic flat/puncture resistance, noticeable improvement in rolling resistance, and HUGE improvements in traction in all conditions.

The kit for conversion isn't cheap, but it's roughly the cost of one tubie, and you can convert most any combo of rim and tire.

I highly suggest considering it.

Good luck!


----------



## neve_r_est (Mar 9, 2009)

Secondary roads. Mostly interested in using tubulars as a solution to the many many pinch flats I suffered in Dirty Kanza enduro last year, as well as lightening the overall setup.

Tubeless was a sure thing for me as well when I was running 26" wheels. I've not had the same sort of luck with 29". Hit or miss. I wish they would build a true tubeless 29er tire already.

Tubeless conversions on cross tires sounds super sketchy. Is the rim strip different than the standard Stans strip somehow? I'd be afraid of burping them. One burp on a low volume cross tire and your done.

DG


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

One sidewall cut on a tubular and you're done. Burp a tubeless and you put a tube in.

Just my opinion, I've run both. I'll never train on tubulars again.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they work fine*

get some of the cheaper Tufos (T- Models) 
treat the sidewalls with aqua seal and have at it

one sidewall tear in a tubeless and you are done as well, unless you have some cardboard
I beat the snot out ofmy training tubs, they are still hanging in there


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I used Hutchison Bulldogs and NoTubes last season and the ride on gravel was incredibly awesome.


----------

